# to give a shit



## Ulfus

I know you can say I DONT give a shit like so: мне всё равно

But how would you say "who gives a shit?"

It would need to be slightly vulgar e.g. equivalent to the english form of it.

Thank you


----------



## Drink

Just to be clear, "мне все равно" is not even close to vulgar. It's English equivalent would be "I don't care." or "It doesn't matter to me."

EDIT:
Also, the English example is more than slightly vulgar. A toned-down version would be "Who gives a crap?".


----------



## HalberMensch

You can say: "Кого ебет?", e.g. "Кого ебет что ты думаешь?"(who gives a shit about your opinion?). It's a bit more than slightly vulgar, though.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

I highly recommend not using phrases above.


----------



## Maroseika

HalberMensch said:


> It's a bit more than slightly vulgar, though.


I'd say it is extremely vulgar and foul, and therefore is not an equivalent of the English expression.


----------



## rwils79

Вроде переводится так: "кому (на)плевать на что", "кому насрать на что" и т.п.

General expression: I don't give a shit. = Мне плевать.
I don't give a shit about the project. = Мне плевать на проект.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

I normally say "наплевать" instead of "плевать".


----------



## Drink

Boris Tatarenko said:


> I normally say "наплевать" instead of "плевать".



You could also say "плюнуть", it all depends on how you want it to sound.


----------



## RhoKappa

But "I don't give a shit" is, in itself, extremely vulgar and foul.  It is one tiny step below "I don't give a f*ck," which is absolutely the worst, and perhaps the best literal translation given the Russian vulgar verb ебать.  Is there an expression a tiny bit below кого ебет?


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> But "I don't give a shit" is, in itself, extremely vulgar and foul.  It is one tiny step below "I don't give a f*ck," which is absolutely the worst, and perhaps the best literal translation given the Russian vulgar verb ебать.  Is there an expression a tiny bit below кого ебет?



This Russian verb is even much fouler and more vulgar than what you called "absolutely the worst".


----------



## gvozd

Drink said:


> You could also say "плюнуть", it all depends on how you want it to sound.



I can't imagine anyone using 'плюнуть' in such context. Could you provide a full phrase?


----------



## Drink

gvozd said:


> I can't imagine anyone using 'плюнуть' in such context. Could you provide a full phrase?



Мне плюнуть на проект.

The context is not any different, it's just a matter of style.


----------



## Maroseika

Drink said:


> Мне плюнуть на проект.


I'm afraid it sounds quite unnatural and I've never heard this variant. Usually they say мне (на)плевать на...
Or Хочется плюнуть на этот проект, но я обещал его доделать.


----------



## gvozd

Drink said:


> Мне плюнуть на проект.



No one native speaker of Russian would say that.


----------



## Drink

Ok, I guess it requires a different context, such as:

Мне бы плюнуть на проект, но меня заставляют его закончить.


----------



## RainbowDash

I'd go with "мне/всем/им пофиг" (or "пох.й", if you want to be extremely vulgar; I really don't recommend it though)


----------



## Drink

RainbowDash said:


> I'd go with "мне/всем/им пофиг" (or "пох.й", if you want to be extremely vulgar; I really don't recommend it though)



I actually agree with that one. But don't forget that the original question also wants to know the translation of "Who gives a ****?" I can't come up with anything better than "Кому это надо?", and that is neither accurate nor rude enough.


----------



## RainbowDash

Drink said:


> But don't forget that the original question also wants to know the translation of "Who gives a ****?"


But that's a rhetorical question. I can't imagine someone asking "Who gives a ****?" and expecting a reply like "Er... I think, John does."
On the other hand, I guess "Who gives a ****?" "I do!" is possible, but it works equally well with "Всем пофиг" "Мне нет!".


----------



## decabrine

HalberMensch said:


> "Кого ебет?"


sounds very natural 
 but if you don't want to use obscene language you can say "Кого волнует?". It sounds a bit angry (or very angry depending on your tone) but it's still a good phrase in comparison with ["Кого ебет?"]. "Кому какое дело?" is also fine.


----------



## Saluton

In general, I would pick кого это волнует? or кому какое дело? but since "who gives a shit?" is synonymous to "who cares?", I'd recommend that you read an old topic about "who cares?".



Drink said:


> Ok, I guess it requires a different context, such as:
> 
> Мне бы плюнуть на проект, но меня заставляют его закончить.


Плюнуть doesn't really mean 'not to give a shit.' Here it means 'to quit/forget the project.'
A verb of the perfective aspect always denotes an action, not a state or an attitude.


----------

